# 6 week scan sack/yolk present no baby :(



## holliedolly (Jan 17, 2012)

hi everyone 

i went for a 6 week scan at chelsea and westminster early pregnancy unit. to my dismay the transvaginal scan revealed that i had both a sack and yolk present but no baby could be seen. they couldnt find a heart beat either.

i have pcos and fell pg naturally without any medication. 

the ultrasound woman was incredibly unhelpful and told me that sometimes these things just happen. i guess she was implying that the baby wasnt present and not to expect one to grow.

she did however say that if i had taken a pregnancy test and it proved to be positive then i was infact pregnant but to remember "sometimes it just doesnt work out"

she also mentioned that my dates could be out as going by her measurements i might only be about 5 and half weeks pregnant? going by my lmp i should be at least 7 weeks, although she pointed out i did release 3 eggs during march. again. this happened without any medication!!

the next step for me is to go back for another scan in two weeks. this is the longest two hours i have been through let alone weeks! 

any advice or experience from you all would be hugely appreciated as im terrified this is what they call a phantom pregnancy?

thanks all

dolly xx..


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hollydollie. 

Sorry to hear your news and that it wasnt dealt with sensitively. In essence she is right unfortunately. If your pregnancy is earlier than you think meaning that you ovulated later the all could be well and it is just too early to see the baby at this stage. 

However if your pregnancy is 7 wks along and there is no baby present then unfortunately this pregnancy would not be viable. There is no way to tell at this stage and if they scan you again too early then there will be no difference and will not tell you anything new. 

So I'm sorry but best thing is to wait. Fingers crossed for you. 

Kaz cxxxx


----------

